# photo's to bring a smile



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear you are going through a bad time,sometimes Xmas can be quite hard if you are having problems,everyone else is all festive and if you don't feel like that it can be very difficult. I do hope you get your poodle in the new year,there is nothing like a lovely poodle to make you feel better. Do you know what sort you would like yet? I have a beautiful 16 month old standard called Billy who I got when he was 8 months old from a breeder I know well saving him from going to Sweden as part of a breeding programme,and I also have 9 month old Tia,my tiny little miniature girl who is the calmest cutest little thing ever.
Sending poodle hugs to you!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Xmas is a hard time, but its made harder because me and my oh just split up, all my plans have changed and I am returning to my parents, and their springer spaniels, I hope I am able to get my puppy, it would give me something to focus on and work with.
Im looking at a toy and a standard but I dont mind what way first, just to have my own dog would be a life long dream come true.
Awww billy and tia are gorgeous x they look so sweet cuddled together! Thank you x


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I think it would be great for you to get your puppy,as you say,it would give you something to focus on. It's lovely you will be with your parents and their dogs over Xmas,hope you have a good time.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> Hello pf!
> Im having a really hard time right now, and can really do with something to bring a smile,
> Ild love to see some cute poodle photos, I hope I am still able to get my poodle in the new year.
> Thank you in advance x


Here you go :










Rain plays in whatever water she can find :










Rain dance :


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon and that many wonderful things happen in your life 

My 2 bring me joy (they help me heal my heart)








Watching them run is one of my favorite things ever. It's like therapy 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww....that is so hard. I'm really sorry things didn't work out. But you will get through it. It's happened to most of us. And quite usually, it turns out it was for the best and when you level off, you know this and you have a new kind of strength you didn't know you possessed. Hang in there. Things will look up in time. (((hugs))) A new puppy would be nice. I hope it works out for you soon.

Here are some photos to bring a smile:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

A couple more:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Can't do the big imbedded pictures, but here's a couple of Pippin the first day we got her... which was 2 years ago on Saturday!

Hope things get better for you, and at least you will have your parents' spaniels to hug :hug:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hope Atticus' little face can cheer you up!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh Michelle he is enough to cheer the saddest person up!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Oh Michelle he is enough to cheer the saddest person up!


This. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

A few cute pictures of Kennedy for you!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope Brandon puts a smile on your face. Here's my boy!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you, thank you so much for your kind words of support, the beautiful photos of your loving dogs everyone.
I cant help but smile when I see such love in the eyes of dogs, the unconditional love they share with their family, they are all so precious, give them a big hug from me.

Its such a hard time right now, when you have been in a long relationship you never stop loving that person, and we have been friends many years before that. we are going to keep contact, and hope to become best friends when we are healed from the pain, I really hope we can at least be friends, he dose mean so much to me.
I will feel better after a big hug from my mum and the springers, and get settled back home. I know they would be against me getting my poodle there because of space, so I will discuss getting a toy with them, will have to wait and see. in no way would the dog 'replace' the man I love, but would be the friend I need beside me to keep me going and smiling, so I hope they say yes.
thank you again, you lovely kind people x


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hang in there. It's a hard thing you're going through and may feel even worse being the Holiday Season. I understand your pain. 

You have your family and your friends here and in 'real' life. No matter how painful it gets, remember, you are beautiful, you are smart, you are loved and you are brave. Tell yourself that every day - more often if needed. Never forget you are valuable and important. 

I have faith that you will be OK. If I can do it, you surely can.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I'm sorry things didn't work out. Just remember there are brighter days ahead. Here are some goofy photos of Misha and one of my toy, Sherlock.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Please don't be blue.......Molly said she'd even share her toys with you!!! 

:girl2:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are my cutie pies. Hope to put a smile on your face


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

A huge thank you thank you thank you to all who have shared kind words and photo's, you have brought me smiles in the hard days! lots of love to all the beautiful poodles!!! 

A little update, as of the 20th me and my boyfriend have been back together, we have felt like fools, having spend the last 2-3 years living each others pockets we got to the point where we stopped appreciating each other, but this has shown us how much we truly love each other.
It felt like all my christmas's as once, plus he was able to come down for 2 nights over christmas, which was wonderful.
We are living apart now, but we are together now for good. I will be moving back in a year's time or so, after I have done my grooming course and...
got my puppy!!!!

My parents have thought about it over Christmas and have agreed I can have my puppy!!! I will have to wait a few months, as they want it to come home in spring (get past this horrible weather first!!!) I am very excited! I already have pretty much everything to start me out, will get my clipper, table, dryer and scissors a little later in 
If you know anyone in the uk having a litter soon please let me know!!  
(I did ask about a rescue, as I would have loved to take on a rescue, but we have agreed over a puppy, but will call a local toy rescue to see if they have puppies first)
weee

sorry for the late update, been sorting myself out, getting my anxiety looked at and settling back in
x x x


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy for your update!!! Hope you get it all sorted out and 'live happily ever after' as the saying goes! But of course the story has not ended ......we are waiting for chapter 2 and the new poodle LOL!!!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, sending you lots of hugs! Hope you find your puppy soon! Here are my girls!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Such good news! I'm thrilled for you!

Now we must all wait patiently for pictures of your new puppy. *sigh* I was never any good at waiting......


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

What great pics. Oh that poodle smile. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with watching pups run and play. It warms my heart.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Mollymiuma: hehe thank you! Nothings going to come between us now, except living at a distance  hehe roll on chapter 2!! not till march-april time!

schpeckie: lots of hugs!! hehe thank you!!! aww your girls are gorgeous!!! cant wait for my puppy to come!

Borderkelpie:thank you!! I cant wait either, I was checking out what puppies are around the other day, I must be patient I must be patient lol!!! 

Myfluffyjoia: there are many beautiful photos here  such smiles and love in their eyes! <3 

Mercury: oh there is nothing like a puppy, you cant be sad and have a puppy around! 


xxxxx


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So very pleased to read your update! Sounds like things are very definitely on the "up" for you, and a new fur-baby will just complete the picture 

Yay!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Vanilla-Yazoo*: So glad to hear things worked out for you!! Chagall is so happy to hear that you WILL be getting a poodle, he jumped for joy...and landed on his head!  Really pleased to know your heart is happy again! :cheers2:


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Manxcat: thank you, hehe yes things are deffo on the up! more then they have been for a long time! oh yes my lil baby will make everything even more complete! 

chagall's mum: thank you! my heart is so much happier, im happy and cheerful now and enjoying everything again! oh chagall! you make me laugh so much!! he is such a funny and gorgeous boy xD I feel like I could do that to tho, weeee xD


xxx


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Sending sleepy poodle hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Late to this thread.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Poodle Rick that puppy is outstanding. I have the chills just looking. It makes me want one. Enjoy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Poodle Rick that puppy is outstanding. I have the chills just looking. It makes me want one. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, yeah I can't wait to get her home. It's gonna be tough. Puppies are, but they're also lots of fun.

Rick


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are some poodle kisses from Remy and Lula.



Good luck with the puppy search. I've certainly enjoyed the first year with my puppy.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

awww!!!! gorgeous photos!!!! hugs to all of them!!! who couldnt smile at them!!!

I have another little update, I am now officially the owner of a little toy puppy!
he was born 30th december, his eyes are not yet open, but he is a little silver parti!! he has a white stripe on his chest all the way up his chin and over his nose! He comes from the beautiful Philora lines, I have met mum, dad, auntie, as well as the other litter that was there.
I have also spoken to the breeder and I will be coming over for bath day soon to watch and learn what to do, and maybe have a go! 
She is absolutely wonderful, I had a fantastic evening!
cant wait to come and see him again!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I just HAVE to say one thing. We Have the MOST , Wonderful, Loving, Understanding, Caring People on Here That I have EVER Known, I am so Blessed to know each of you, your Fur Babies and be let into a small part of your lives. Thank You.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> a, I am now officially the owner of a little toy puppy!
> he was born 30th december, his eyes are not yet open, but he is a little silver parti!! he has a white stripe on his chest all the way up his chin and over his nose! He comes from the beautiful Philora lines, I have met mum, dad, auntie, as well as the other litter that was there. I have also spoken to the breeder and I will be coming over for bath day soon to watch and learn what to do, and maybe have a go! She is absolutely wonderful, I had a fantastic evening! cant wait to come and see him again!


What happy news!! Your dream of a toy poodle has come true! _So, so _delighted to see the new year starting off this way for you. What a precious little bundle of fluff he is, and how exciting for you!! Now what will name him? I bet time can't pass fast enough for you now. But use the time to get things ready for when you bring him home. You're going to be so busy, but also so filled with joy with your new baby boy!! I am just so pleased for you! Not long ago you_ needed _a smile, now with your happy news, you're spreading them!    _Yippee!_! :dancing2:Congratulations!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So happy for you!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Abbie gails mums: I agree completely, I have met some absolutely wonderful people via forums, who brighten the day, who are so caring and always there to offer support, share the good times and bad. Thank you everyone! x

chagall's mum: thank you!!!! I cant wait at all! I am pretty much ready right now for him to come home, but I will see him again in 3 weeks, he will have his eyes open and be plodding about by then! Silver is one of my favourate colours, and I love parti's, I fell for him the moment I saw his little nose!
I am thinking Teddie, but I quite like Jasper as well, and Toby, and lots of others, will see what suits him!
Oh I cant wait!!!! I will pop by and visit the dog training school I am thinking of going to and see what they are like, popped to the vets and got a quote for vaccine's ect.
I think everyone needs a smile sometimes, I am so happy to be sharing the smiles around now!! 
  
X 

Border Kelpie: Thank you!!!!!  x


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What great news Vanilla!!!!!! Your future photos will certainly put smiles on faces! Can't wait to see photos of your new baby!!!! Don't forget to post a new thread when you do!!!!!


----------

